# Aster Berkshire for sale



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know if the Aster Berkshire is still for sale in the classifieds it's been there for months (maybe 6) if it is could it be removed!


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it bothering you?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, Just send an email to the address in the ad and ask.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep! done that many times and never had a reply!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

His phone numbers are also in the ad... maybe try giving him a call.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Contacted Jim...
Hi Charles,
It was sold a while ago.
I do not seem to be able to post messages today?

could you please respond for me

Regards,
jim


----------



## F7 (Jan 29, 2008)

That dead add has been there for almost a year now and every time I see it my heart rate goes up a bit as I think "I'll get that asap".
Then I come back to earth with a bump as I remember it is an old dead add.. Such is life!


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

As I understand it, Geoff Calver has a Berkshire for sale [email protected]
I should know. He bought it from me. Geoff is now based near Newmarket


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

So, if its a long dead ad, why hasnt a moderator removed it??? Simple solution to a simple problem, end of story.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly BNGP10 that's what I think maybe after I month on the classifireds list the moderator should remove them then if the items are still for sale the seller should relist it.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

(main131 I went to the G1MRA AGM today and looked at the Berkshire on Rushfordbarnsmodels stand it was not to my standard it had a damaged cab!)

I know we are getting away from the main issue here, the comments incidently which I agree with regarding the moderators, but the damage on the sale engine was extreemly small and I expect the price reflected this?
I didn't get to the AGM as Woking is a bit of a trek from Leicester


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

A seller can easily remove their ad if it was initially written by them. Call up the ad, then look between the words and the blank picture where there is a *pencil icon*. No one else but the person who wrote the ad will have a pencil icon. *Click on the pencil icon to bring up the ad details.* Go to the bottom of the page to a list of commands and the right one is the *Delete* action.


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

For anyone looking for a Berkshire, I still have a few kits left for sale. These are the last available.

Royce
Quisenberry Station
703-799-9643


----------

